# S&W 460 Revolver???



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

MIHandgunhunter said:


> The PC model I got was a limited edition. It's 2 toned with the 7 1/2" barrel. They only made 500 of that one.


Well it's a beautiful piece and appears to do a pretty good job on game. What distances are you able to shoot accurately so far with it.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Harpo,

If you have more questions regarding the big bore revolvers poke around on the handgun section of this site. Alot of these guys have alot of experience with the Big bores to the extent that some carry one everyday afield. 

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/


Jeff


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Harpo,
> 
> If you have more questions regarding the big bore revolvers poke around on the handgun section of this site. Alot of these guys have alot of experience with the Big bores to the extent that some carry one everyday afield.
> 
> ...


 
Great site with lots of info. Thanks!


----------



## xtrema312 (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a 460 on MI gun owners now for sale or at least the last time I looked. For me the Ruger 480 is all I would ever need for any reasonable handgun range shot on a white tail. I have not had the 460 in hand, but the Ruger is very manageable.


----------



## MIHandgunhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

harpo1 said:


> Well it's a beautiful piece and appears to do a pretty good job on game. What distances are you able to shoot accurately so far with it.


I shot the deer at 25 yards and the hog at about 60. If you want to learn about hunting with a handgun go to www.handgunhunt.com It's a great source for information.


----------

